# FileInputStream findet Datei nicht



## reinpecht (19. Feb 2011)

Hey Leute hab ein Problem :
habe folgenden Code:

```
DataInputStream ids = new DataInputStream(new FileInputStream("out.txt"));
            uni = ids.readInt();
```

und es kommt folgende Meldung:


> Exception in thread "main" java.io.FileNotFoundException: out.txt (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
> at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
> ...



Wo liegt das Problem die Dateo out.txt existiert ... ich kanns mir nicht erklären


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Feb 2011)

Wo liegt denn die Datei, im gleichen Verzeichnis?


----------



## reinpecht (19. Feb 2011)

jap liegt im selben verzeichnis wie die *.java datein


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Feb 2011)

Sie muss im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die .class Dateien liegen.


----------



## reinpecht (19. Feb 2011)

ja liegt jetzt dort aber es ändert sich nichts am fehler


----------



## Murray (19. Feb 2011)

Die Datei muss im Arbeitsverzeichnis liegen  - mach mal 

```
System.out.println( new File( "out.txt").getAbsolutePath());
```
, dann siehst du, wo die Datei gesucht wird.


----------

